# Electrical Connectors



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Read somewhere a few years ago, that 3M manufactures the heat shrink that Ancor sells.  :-?

Ancor appears to be a middleman, not a manufacturer.

http://cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/cross-reference.htm


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Before buying from the big guys, go to harbor frieght if you have one locally and see what they have. If I had gone there first I could have saved myself alot of money on all the heat shrink stuff. HF had almost everything I already bought for about 1/3rd the price. I bought extras from them and have used them since when wiring my TM, I didn't notice a difference in quality.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check harbor freight.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I have used a bunch of the Harbor freight Marine heat shrink. I was expecting come crap that wouldn't work and was surprised at how good it was. That and a $12 heat gun and now my wiring jobs look alot better.


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

I order mine from this guy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-HEAT-SHRINK-BUTT-WIRE-CRIMP-CONNECTORS-ASSORTMENT-ELECTRICAL-TERMINALS-/380406933948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58920529bc
Email him and he will give you his phone number to call him direct without going through ebay.

IMO quality of the HS butt connector doesn't matter .When you crimp them with cheap crimper tools you always end up cracking them anyway thus allowing moisture into the connection.

My method is crimp, heatshrink, apply 5 minute epoxy over the whole connection to seal the cracked crimp and ends of butt connector. Lastly slide heat shrink tubing over the still wet epoxied connector and shrink it. I do them like this on everything including my trailer and never had one go bad.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

for a simple quick fix > use a reg. butt connector crimp and stuff/wipe w/ silicone
never had a problem especially on the trailer


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Heat shrink butt connectors only get pierced open when crimping by cheaper crimper tools. Invest in a snap on one and no more pierced heat shrink.


----------

